
Building a local, people-focused tech jobs site for PDX - sanzen
https://techjobspdx.com/about/
======
sanzen
I've worked in tech for over 20 years. I'm tired of throwing resumes at global
job sites and hoping for the best.

So, I'm building something local for tech jobs in PDX, focused on helping
local companies and the people living and working here find each other. Being
an "older" worker, I'm especially interested in helping people of all ages and
identities (and experience) find work in the tech industry in friendly,
inclusive workplaces.

Post your tech jobs here if you feel the same. I'm going to make the best
possible resource I can, to help as many people as I can. I'd be grateful for
any and all feedback from folks here as things progress.

James Gill hello@techjobspdx.com

